# A Fly Rod for My Son



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

Prior to discovering pens, I made fly rods.  This is one I made for our son as a graduation present from middle school.  For those interested, it's a 7-1/2" 3 weight 2 piece rod.  The guides are all single foot guides.  The grip was made from poor quality cork and coated with one coat of epoxy resin tinted with chrome pigment.  After that was cured I "marbelized" the grip with burgundy, white and chrome tinted epoxy.  The rod blank in front of the grip is decorated with inlaid feathers and the alignment marks for the 2 pieces are Jungle **** nails.  Now maybe LanceD will post one of his Swampland rods.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 20, 2006)

Jerry, That's a fine looking feather inlay and an interesting handle, I like the looks of it. With all of the craft shows i've been doing lately I haven't had the time to build too many extra rods for stock. I've got about eight orders for Christmas and i'll try to get a pic or two up. The rod and boat shows are starting in January so I'll be slacking off on pens very soon to start a production run on rods.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful rod, Gerry, but I hate it when you guys talk about having kids in middle school. [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

Lou, it's actually worse than that, he's now in high school and driving and that's the terrifying part.[:0]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice rod, I really like the feather inlay.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

great job on the rod Gerry' anything to do with fishing l love.[]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

John, I have two good friends in OZ who make rods:  Myles Boon and Mark Fisher.  I don't know where Myles lives, but Mark lives in Alice Springs.  Mark sends me wood from time to time and I send him a pen or two in return.


----------

